# What size Venge should I get? 49 or 52? I am 5'58"



## Gustavo Souza (Jan 14, 2014)

Today I ride a Cannondale Supersix size 50, I had a Supersix 52 before, and the size 50 feels much better than the old 52 I had.

On the Specialized Venge geometry size chart the 49 top tube is in between the cannondale supersix size 48 and 50, what concerns me since the Venge is much sloper bike, the seat tube size is a lot shorter than the Supersix 50. 

On the Venge 52 geometry size chart the top tube is pretty much the same as the Supersix 52 but the seat tube is closer to the supersix 50.

I spoke to the local bike shop salesman and he thinks I should get the 52 size. What do you guys think? 

Fallows the geometry links:

Supersix 
https://www.epic-cycles.co.uk/images/cannondale-Evo-geo.jpg

Venge
https://img3.findthebest.com/sites/...orks_Venge_Super_Record_EPS_Ltd_601418_i0.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Mark Cavendish went with the 49, but apparently he might switch back to the 52 in two weeks if his mood changes.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Why does seat tube length matter? As far as fit is concerned stack and reach tell you everything you need to know. If you like the 50cm Supersix then I would get the Venge frame size that is closest to its geometry. Just looking at the geometry charts I'd say the 49cm Venge is what you're looking for. The 52cm Venge almost identical to the 52cm Supersix geometry.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Since the 49 Venge has a higher angle on the seat tube, its effective top tube will end up being nearly identical to the 50 Cannondale once set up for your position.


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

Gustavo Souza said:


> ...
> I spoke to the local bike shop salesman and he thinks I should get the 52 size. What do you guys think? ...
> 
> Thanks!


Impossible to tell without knowing your height, inseam, flexibility. Did the salesman measure you?


----------



## Gustavo Souza (Jan 14, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> Why does seat tube length matter? As far as fit is concerned stack and reach tell you everything you need to know. If you like the 50cm Supersix then I would get the Venge frame size that is closest to its geometry. Just looking at the geometry charts I'd say the 49cm Venge is what you're looking for. The 52cm Venge almost identical to the 52cm Supersix geometry.


Seat tube length matters because the seat post size is 300mm so could be short maybe.


----------



## Gustavo Souza (Jan 14, 2014)

NealH said:


> Since the 49 Venge has a higher angle on the seat tube, its effective top tube will end up being nearly identical to the 50 Cannondale once set up for your position.


Very good point, thats true and I am really tending on getting the 49. Thanks!


----------



## Gustavo Souza (Jan 14, 2014)

bikingmeditation said:


> Impossible to tell without knowing your height, inseam, flexibility. Did the salesman measure you?


No the salesman didn't measure me, you are right. 

I just measured my inseam and it turns out 29.92", I think it it would be fine the 49


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's a thought. Since you can only buy a Spesh from an authorized dealer, and not online online, go to a dealer that participates in their Body Geometry fit program, and seek their assistance. Instead of asking for an online fitting from a bunch of people who have never seen you?

Let me give you myself as an example. I'm 6'2" tall, but I have the leg and arm length of someone about 4" shorter. I'm all torso. So what fits another guy my height may not be the right size for my body.

You're going to spend north of $8,000 US on the bike. Wouldn't it be worth driving a little and getting a fitter's advice?


----------

